# Please help with cdl exam



## HKOFOID (Mar 31, 2009)

Hello! Does anyone know what the difference is in billing out a CDL examination from a regular preventive exam? I know they have different diagnosis codes, but someone once told me it's different when billing for one.
Thank you!


----------



## mariac (Mar 31, 2009)

Is it a DOT Physical. If so Bill 99455 or 99456 and use DX code V70.5


----------



## HKOFOID (Apr 1, 2009)

@ mariac, code 99455 doesn't sound right to me, since it states _assessment services for insurance eligibility and work related DISABILITY._ The patient is only getting an examination to get their commercial drivers license. I am still confused.


----------

